# What Weight Broadhead Should I Be Using?



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

100s will work just fine. 125s are pushing it a little.


----------



## czar97 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks XP35. I have to believe that I'll get a bit more distance out of the arrow. 

Will I gain a bit as far as velocity goes?


----------



## boone43 (Feb 10, 2006)

If you want to increase your speed even more you could go with 75 or 90 depending on what kind of broadheads you shoot.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

A 25 grain difference will ony be noticeable to a chronograph. You won't even notice the difference. The only way to make a real difference is lighter arrows.


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

Eastons arrow chart does not show 100 gr points working with his set up. 125s match according to the Easton chart


----------



## czar97 (Jul 13, 2006)

Is there a chart that I should be looking at?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I ran it on the '06 Easton shaft selector and it does show both 125s and 100s working at 30" (rounded up) and 72#.


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

I ran it at 29 and 71. Six of one half dozen of the other. Either should work


----------



## cmbhunter (Jun 20, 2006)

*Foc???*

With that setup, I'd be leery of going to 100gr heads as it might have a pretty good impact on your FOC. You want 10%-13% with broadheads. Dropping 25gr and upping your speed ~5-7fps won't have a significant impact on your effective range anyway. Just my $0.02


----------



## shilo (May 16, 2006)

Shooting 2317's which are a fairly heavy arrow I think that dropping down to 100gr may reduce your FOC below what you would want for broadheads. I would probably stick with 125gr. Just changing the weight of your point with those arrows I doubt if you'd see much of a difference in point of impact out to 30yds. If you really want to flatten out your trajectory, try some carbon arrows.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

First of all, if you are switching to a WB, your current arrows will most likely be too long. The WB sits behind the riser vs. over the shelf. You may find that your shafts should be cut to 27" or 28" rather than the 29.5" you're shooting now. I would install the new rest, nock an old arrow, come to full draw and have someone mark the shaft one inch past the rest. Once you know your new arrow length you can decide which shaft you should use with 100 grain (or less) broadheads. 

You could also use a less heavy aluminum arrow, too. I'm shooting 27" XX75 2213's and 100 grain heads. Fletched with 4" feathers they weigh 415 grains, which is lighter than some carbons. And accuracy is superb.


----------

